# Hario syphon 2 cup vs 3 cup



## TheHToad (Sep 1, 2018)

I've been looking into exploring the world of syphon coffee, and have came across a few people saying the correct size is important.

I normally make my coffee with 20g of beans and brew ratio ranging from 1:12 - 1:18 depending on brew methods and the coffee themselves

the 2 cup siphon does 240ml of water which would work well if i use a 1:12 ratio, but won't seem to hold if I were to try any higher ratio, anyone have any say in this matter or advice on siphon in general

i normally make my coffee with v60, 20g, 1:15 or 1:16 ratio, just for reference


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Keep your output constant & adjust the dose instead. I usually run around 15g coffee ( sometimes a bit more or less depending on the bean) for every 250ml water.


----------



## TheHToad (Sep 1, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Keep your output constant & adjust the dose instead. I usually run around 15g coffee ( sometimes a bit more or less depending on the bean) for every 250ml water.


 what size siphon do you use for that amount of water?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

TheHToad said:


> what size siphon do you use for that amount of water?


 I have a large 8 cup santos that'll comfortably take 1 litre of water & use around 60g per brew.


----------



## TheHToad (Sep 1, 2018)

yea, that's too big for me, decided to go for 3cup and stick to my 300ml volume, thanks for the help


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

TheHToad said:


> yea, that's too big for me, decided to go for 3cup and stick to my 300ml volume, thanks for the help


 It's just about perfect for 4 mugs, which is what I use it for most of the time, either for multiple people drinking or filling my thermos for work (if I get up early enough). Thankfully it also copes well with only being half filled.

The Hario bamboo stirers are a great too.


----------



## TheHToad (Sep 1, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> It's just﻿ about perfect﻿ for 4 mugs,﻿ which is what I use it for﻿ most of ﻿the time﻿﻿, either for﻿ multiple﻿ people﻿ drinking or filling my thermos for work (if I get up early enough). Thankfully it also copes well with only being half filled.
> 
> The Hario bamboo stirers are a great too.


 yea, ordered that alongside the butane burner, couldn't resist ?


----------

